# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Kaçakçı ailesine 123 BİN şEHİT ailesine 63 BİN

## ozzylive

*AKP iktidarının Uludere’de ölenlerin ailelerine tazminat öderken neden 2 şehidi 1 kaçakçıya denk
gördüğünü hiç kimse anlamadı!*

Hükümet, Uludere’de ölen 34 kişinin ailelerine 123’er bin TL tazminat ödeme kararı aldı. şehit ailelerine ödenen para ise 2 bin liralık ilk destek yardımıyla 63 bin lirada kalıyor. Mehmetçik Vakfı’nın yardımıyla rakam 95 bine bile ulaşamıyor. 

*şehit aileleri kırgın, kızgın*
Bu çifte standart şehit ailelerini hem gücendirdi hem de kızdırdı. En sert tepki Türkiye Harp Malulü Gaziler Derneği’nden geldi: Bir kaçakçının, bir PKK yandaşının kanı; bir şehidin, bir gazinin kanından daha mı değerli? Bu nasıl bir vicdan?

 *İktidar, şehit için verdiğinin 2 katını kaçakçıya ödeyecek*
şehit düşen Mehmetçiklerin ailelerine 63 bin TL veren AKP iktidarı, Uludere’de ölen 34 kişinin ailelerine 123’er bin TL tazminat ödeneceğini açıkladı.

AKP iktidarı, Uludere’de ölen 34 kişinin ailelerine 123’er bin TL tazminat ödeme kararı aldı. 123’er bin lira ödeneceği Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan tarafından bizzat açıklandı. Bu paranın 100 bin lirası tazminat, 23 bin lirası da “Terör ve Terörle Mücadeleden Doğan Zararların Karşılanmasına İlişkin Kanun” kapsamında yapılacak. Türkiye’de, terörle mücadele ederken şehit düşen Mehmetçiklerin ailelerine yapılan tazminat ödemesinin ise Uludere’de ölenlerin yakınlarına ödenecek paranın yarısı olduğu ortaya çıktı. 

*Yanına bile yaklaşamıyor*
Devlet, şehitlerin ailelerine yapılan 2 bin liralık ilk destek yardımıyla birlikte toplam 63 bin liralık tazminat ödüyor. Yan ödemelerle yapılan yardımların toplamı da 123 bin liranın yanına bile yaklaşamıyor. Devletin resmi rakamlarına göre, şehit olan er ve erbaşların ailelerine ödenen toplam 63 bin 237 liralık tazminat şu kalemler altında veriliyor:

*İlk destek yardımı: 2 bin TL
Tazminat: 61 bin 237 TL
Toplam: 63 bin 237 TL*
Devlet ödemesinin dışında, Mehmetçik Vakfı da şehit ailesine para yardımı yapıyor. Mehmetçik Vakfı’ndan yapılan bu para yardımının miktarı ise 31 bin 700 TL. Devletin ve Mehmetçik Vakfı’nın yaptığı yardımın toplam miktarı 94 bin 937 lira. Mehmetçik Vakfı ayrıca “Mehmetçik Yaşam Sigortası” yaptıran personelin ailesine 22 bin 500’lik bir yardım daha yapıyor. Ancak bu yardım, 15 lira ödeme yaparak sigorta yaptıran personelin ailesiyle sınırlı tutuluyor. 

*Başbakanlık hesaplarından*
AKP Grup Toplantısı’nda konuşan Başbakan Erdoğan, Uludere’de meydana gelen olay sebebiyle hayatını kaybedenlerin ailelerine yönelik terör tazminatı ödeme sürecini hızlandırdıklarını açıklamıştı. Erdoğan, “Uludere’de yakınlarını kaybeden kardeşlerimizin yaralarını sarmak, acılarını bir nebze olsun hafifletmek üzere terör tazminatı ödemesini hızlandırdık ve hayatını kaybeden her bir kardeşimiz için yasal 23 bin 150 lirayı şırnak Valiliğimiz emrine gönderdik. Buna ek olarak Başbakanlık hesaplarından yine hayatını kaybeden her kardeşimiz için 100 bin Türk Lirasını da şırnak Valiliğimiz emrine tahsis ettik. Yani şu an itibariyle her aileye 123 bin TL ödüyoruz” demişti. 

*“Onların kanı şehidin kanından değerli mi?”*
şehit Aileleri, şırnak Uludere’de ölen 34 kişi için devlet tarafından ailelerine 123 bin lira tazminat ödeneceğinin açıklanmasına tepki gösterdi. şehit Aileleri Federasyonu Başkanı ve şehit babası Hamit Köse, YENİüAğ’a şunları söyledi: “Elbette biz bir karıncanın incinmesini dahi istemeyiz. Ancak Uludere’de hayatını kaybeden insanlar sınırı izinsiz geçerek sınır tecavüzü yapıyor, yasalarımızda suç olan kaçakçılığı yapıyor buna rağmen tazminat ödeniyor. Ayrıca çok iyi biliyorum ki o bölgede yerleşim alanı yok. Ticaret yaparak mal getirip götürecek bir yerleşim alanı yok. Yine, oradaki kişilerin o kadar içeriye gidip, kaçakçılık adı altında PKK terör örgütünün silahlarını o katırlarla yurtiçine sokup sokmadıkları henüz kesinleşmedi. Yine PKK kamplarına yiyecek ve erzak götürüp götürmedikleri anlaşılmamış. Bunları alt alta koyduğumuz zaman buradan çıkan sonuç şu: Başbakan bu saydığım suçlardan dolayı halkı teşvik ediyor. İkincisi, bizi esas üzen şu: Bizim askerimiz doktor raporu almayıp vatanı, bayrağı korumak, ülkenin birliği, bütünlüğü, üniter yapısını korumak için elleri kınalanıp, devlete teslim ediliyor. İlla terörle mücadele olması şart değil. Diyelim ki bir şekilde ölüm veya sakatlanma olayı gerçekleşiyor. Devlet kimisine trafik kazası, kimisine eğitim zayiatı, kimisine çığ altında kalma, kimisine arkadaş kurşunu diyor. Bu insanların ailelerine ödeme yapılmıyor ve vatandaşları mahkeme kapılarında süründürüyor.” 

*24 asker için ödenmedi*
Türkiye Harp Malülü Gaziler şehit Dul ve Yetimleri Derneği Kayseri şube Başkanı Ali Yavuz da, “şehit ve gazi olan vatan evlatlarının ailelerine veya kendilerine ödenmesi gereken tazminatlar ödenmezken, hem kaçakçılık meşrulaştırılıyor hem de tazminat ödeniyor” dedi. Yavuz, “Bir kaçakçının, bir PKK yandaşının kanı bir şehidin bir gazinin kanından daha mı değerlidir. Bu nasıl bir vicdandır” diye konuştu.

*Hangi vicdana sığar?*
Sivas şehit Aileleri ve Gazileri Sosyal Yardımlaşma ve Dayanışma Derneği Başkanı Mustafa Hızal, Uludere’de ölenlerin ailelerine ödenecek tazminatlarla ilgili açıklama yaptı. ülenlere kahraman edasıyla tazminat ödenecek olmasının kendilerini derinden üzdüğünü söyleyen Hızal, şöyle konuştu: “Başbakanımıza soruyorum; Bu vatanın bölünmez bütünlüğü için canlarını seve seve kaybeden aziz şehitlerimizin ailelerine 50 bin lira tazminat vereceksin, yaralanan kahraman gazilerimize 18 bin ile 45 bin lira arasında tazminat vereceksin. Sonra da çıkıp bu ülkede kaçakçılığın suç olduğunu bilen ve vergi kaçıran, devletin her türlü güvencesinden faydalanan bu kişilere tazminat vereceksin. Bu hangi vicdana sığar?”

*“Başbakan kaçakçıları ödüllendiriyor”*
İstanbul şehit Aileleri Dayanışma ve Sosyal Yardımlaşma Derneği Genel Başkanı şencan Bayramoğlu, Uludere’de ölenlerin ailelerine tazminat verilmesini, “suçun ödüllendirilmesi” olarak değerlendirdiklerini belirtti. Bayramoğlu, “şu anda nasıl ki terörle mücadele edenler Silivri Cezaevi’nde ’terörist’iddiasıyla tutuklu bulunuyorsa, teröristlerin de kahraman ilan edilmeleri gerekiyordu. Başbakan da kaçakçıları ödüllendirmekle bunu ispatlamış oldu. Kaçakçılık bir suçtur ve cezalandırılması gerekir. Ayrıca biz onların kaçakçı olduklarını da bilmiyoruz. Katırlarındaki yükün ne olduğunu biz görmedik” dedi. 

*Maaşımızı da keserler*
Bayramoğlu şöyle konuştu: “Korkarım ki yakında çocuklarımız ’niye terörist öldürdü’ diye bizim maaşlarımızı da keserler. Başka atacakları adım kalmadı çünkü. Başbakan, oradan geçenlerin istihbaratını ABD’den mi, İsrail’den mi aldığını açıklamıyor. ’Vur’ emri yetkisi de kendisinde olduğuna göre bu şekilde kendi suçunu örtbas etmek istiyor. Devletimizin parasıyla onları ödüllendiriyor. Vatan toprakları üzerinde bölücü terörle mücadele amansız bir şekilde devam ederken, her türlü dış tehdit varlığını sürdürmekteyken böylesine anlaşılması güç ve hiç bir geçerli temele dayanmayan kararların altına imza atanları yüce Türk kamuoyunun vicdanına havale ediyoruz.”

----------

